

An App for maintaining a "Wanna Watch" movie list - Shrihari

I'm in the process of building this social web app that lets you maintain "Wanna Watch" movie list and discover new movies via friends.<p>Kindly help me by sparing a minute to take this survey : http://polldaddy.com/s/DB8919ED6D08FEA4
======
thetylerhayes
Love the questions. I really think this could a more useful app if it
fulfilled both sides of the equation: let me enter movies I want to see, and
remind me of when those movies are in theaters near me/released on DVD or Blu-
ray.

I don't see the social aspect as really playing much of a role, at least
outside the 1% of hardcore die-hard users.

------
sandipagr
The last question was interesting.:)I am assuming the monetization strategy is
to provide links to amazon/itunes as referrals.

Kidding aside, a simple app would be great. Having lots of unnecessary feature
would turn me off though.

------
Shrihari
Thanks for the responses guys. The survey has helped me understand various
aspects of the app. Somethings that i never thought about in the first place,
have become priorities now..

------
lachyg
It really needs an iPhone app, so when I'm at the movies and see a really cool
trailer I can add it to the list. The app needs to be ultra smooth though.

------
deltasquare4
Actually, I am developing similar application. I think we should have a
discussion about it and join the forces if feasible.

~~~
Shrihari
Hey.. thats great news.. Are you on twitter ? I'm @shrihari. We'll discuss abt
this..

------
VarunRayen
COngrats.... Wishing u a grant success !

------
gregjor
Netflix

Amazon.com lists

iTunes Ping

Facebook has at least one movie app

Reinventing the wheel.

~~~
MisterWebz
Don't listen to this guy. Create your web app.

